# Anyone else want this?



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Me too!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sometimes I use a spare circular needle as a stitch holder


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I often use a scrap piece of yarn to hold stitches. I agree the cable of a circular needle is also a good idea. jinx


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

If it's a few stitches, I use a safety pin or a paper clip.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


Hello pfarley, I have a very old (I think) cable stitch holder that looks like a dpn bent in half. It is a very long horseshoe looking thingy :XD: Don't know if they still make them, but boy is it forever easier knowing your stitches won't fall off. You may want to look at online old knitting stuff, or at yardsales or flea mkts for older knitting stuff. Don't know how you'd make one yourself.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

I have used the curved cable needle stitch holders for holding random stitches...


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

You can use a 16" circular needle but I think you can also buy them in shorter lengths.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I like to use one of the short cords from my interchangeable, just put on the needle and knit the stitches then change the tips to end caps for holding, later when you need the stitches you just put your needle back on and knit.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> pfarley4106 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.
> ...


 my goodness, I have one of those thing's, I didn't know what it was for, thank you for that information.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

what about a piece of fine copper tubing? you could bend it around a glass to get the shape.You should be able to find it in the plumbing/heating section of the hardware store.Most will sell by the foot.You could ask them to cut it in 2 for you.Just use a emery to the end to remove any burrs that could snag the yarn.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Is the straight needle with a bend in the middle also a stitch holder? mine is about 4" long.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Urith said:


> Is the straight needle with a bend in the middle also a stitch holder? mine is about 4" long.


It is designed to hold stitches when doing cables.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Is the straight needle with a bend in the middle also a stitch holder? mine is about 4" long.
> ...


Okay, that's good to know, now I can't find the one that look's like a dpn bent in half.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

YOu can buy them at most craft stores. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

My mother used to make her own stitch holders from a wire coat hanger. ( I know, how frugal) If you wanted to try this , just get a heavy duty cutter from the toolbox and cut the coat hanger and bend it into the shape you want. 
The only problem is the ends of the wire coat hanger are a bit sharp. Maybe a husband or guy with a toolbox could help with this project . 

I think you could just bend a metal stitch holder into a curve if you don't want to make hillbilly stitch holders out of a coat hanger.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

You can purchase "J" shaped plastic stitch holders at Wal-Mart for a couple of dollars (I'm not sure how much $$s, because I purchased mine several years ago, but they're not expensive). They come 3 to a package and have 3 sizes in them. The "J" shapes keeps the holding stitches securely and are easy to remove the stitches from your needles and to replace them when it's time. I also have an aluminum stitch holder about 4 inches long that has a v-shaped place in the middle that holds stitches nicely.

I use the "J" ones at my knitting machine all the time.

Hope this helps you.

Nancy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you mean this type of stitch holder? Or this type of cable needle?


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Gypsycream, if you're asking me, I have the cable stitch holder that you show on the bottom. I also have the safetypin stitch holders for taking stitches off for holding for longer periods. the "J" stitch holders are just like the letter "J", short on one side and longer on the other and are specifically meant to remove stitches with one pointed end or the other (whichever you prefer) and to knit them back onto the main needles when your pattern calls for it. Usually they are for holding 3, 4 or more stitches for making cables. They knit off and back onto the main needles very nicely. 

Nancy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Gypsycream, if you're asking me, I have the cable stitch holder that you show on the bottom. I also have the safetypin stitch holders for taking stitches off for holding for longer periods. the "J" stitch holders are just like the letter "J", short on one side and longer on the other and are specifically meant to remove stitches with one pointed end or the other (whichever you prefer) and to knit them back onto the main needles when your pattern calls for it. Usually they are for holding 3, 4 or more stitches for making cables. They knit off and back onto the main needles very nicely.
> 
> Nancy


Whoa!! way over my head!!! I've not progressed past the two straight knitting needles yet


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Gypsycream, you may not consider yourself "up there" just yet, but I say anyone who can do the bears that you design and knit (especially with the difficult to use eyelash yarns) is ready for anything! You can knit anything you want, because you have the gumption (know-how, and are fearless)to knit outside the box! I admire your bears!

Nancy


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


If you have any circular needles, especially a short one, try using it as a stitch holder.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

To put stitches on to a spare needle while knitting the one side of a V neck sweater, I use a long safety pin especially used for this purpose. They shouild have them in the haberdashery shops, craft shops. It works wonders and the stitches don't drop off as they are closed.


June.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

To put sttiches on to a spare needles while knitting the one side of a V or round neck, I use a long safety pin used especially for this purpose. They should have them in the haberdashery shops, and craft shops. Try it, and you will be surprised how much easier it is, as the stitches don't drop off as the safety pain is closed. Good-luck.



June.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

I tend to use safety pins. I also have some stitch holders 6" long that are just like a giant safety pin


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Google 'cable stitch hooks' and you'll get at least one hit on Amazon that shows what I think you're describing. I've always preferred them to anything else used to hold stitches for cables. They hang in front or in back of your work without your having to worry about losing a stitch.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I always use a circular needle,they come in handy.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I use "pipe cleaners". They are fabric covered wire that is very flexible. The also cost next to nothing.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

The other day I needed a stitch holder and couldn't find them. I found a metal shower curtain ring..it worked well.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

These are the ones at KnitPicks:

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Cable_Knitting_Needles__DKPCableNeedle.html%20%20onmousedown=

I don't like the "b" ones, but I use the "a" and "c" ones for cables and stitch holders.


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

You could always bend one of those stitch holders...the one i have isn't the thick of "metal", you could always bend one of those into a smiley shape...and then have another one that is straight for times when you want a straight one. But i have to say the idea of using a small size circular needle and using point caps is a really great idea...i am going to have to try that one.


----------



## Adrienne Scott (Apr 22, 2012)

Urith said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > pfarley4106 said:
> ...


Me too! I didn't know either, glad to know I'm not the only one with esoteric bits of kit of unknown (as yet) purpose :wink:


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


I agree. They do get in the way. The "J" type hooks, and "V" bent straights are very good for cable work, but if you have more than 10 sts to keep aside, they really don't do the job as the stitches will fall off. The flex cable, pipe cleaner and waste yarn are all very good ideas. Thanks gals.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

funkyknitter said:


> My mother used to make her own stitch holders from a wire coat hanger. ( I know, how frugal) If you wanted to try this , just get a heavy duty cutter from the toolbox and cut the coat hanger and bend it into the shape you want.
> The only problem is the ends of the wire coat hanger are a bit sharp. Maybe a husband or guy with a toolbox could help with this project .
> 
> I think you could just bend a metal stitch holder into a curve if you don't want to make hillbilly stitch holders out of a coat hanger.


I use pipecleaners, you often find them in kids craft packs in lots of bright colours. They are about 10" long and because they are sort of fuzzy/felty your yarn doesn't slip off. You can bend the ends over as well. Or cut them if you need a shorter bit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I took double pointed needle out to the shed, placed one end in the vice, and gradually curved it with a pair of pliers. Works perfectly.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

yes i do as well , at times the stitches get caught up in the catch


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


Hi farley4106,
I have a small roll of wire for the garden, it is strong, very thin, and has to be cut with a cutter or with the cutter of pliers. It is very malleable. After picking up your stitches you can make a twist knot when you are done OR you can patent it, register it and I promise I will by a couple of them!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lady Mac (Nov 12, 2011)

I use waste yarn when I need more flexibility on held stitches.Use a blunt ended needle with a strand of yarn and pull it through the stitches .


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a couple of old stitch holders that look like extra large safty pins. They will hold quite a number of stitches . Sometimes I use more than one. I think they were in mymothers things.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

granjoy said:


> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > My mother used to make her own stitch holders from a wire coat hanger. ( I know, how frugal) If you wanted to try this , just get a heavy duty cutter from the toolbox and cut the coat hanger and bend it into the shape you want.
> ...


must try pipe cleaners , i got some from a toy/craft shop


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wheatie said:


> I have a couple of old stitch holders that look like extra large safty pins. They will hold quite a number of stitches . Sometimes I use more than one. I think they were in mymothers things.


I have several of those in several sizes I use when I need to hold a lot.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I like to use one of the short cords from my interchangeable, just put on the needle and knit the stitches then change the tips to end caps for holding, later when you need the stitches you just put your needle back on and knit.


Great idea. I usually use a scrap piece of yarn as mentioned by Jinx, but will try using your suggestion. I like the idea of not having to put the stitches back on another needle.

Thanks for sharing. Georgie


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


You create that little tool by getting a piece of something the curve that you want and a heavy piece of fabric. Wrap the fabric around your stitch holder and using a hammer shape the stitch holder to the curve, being careful not to smash the hooked closure...


----------



## beverlyrose (Feb 29, 2012)

why can't you use a darning needle that they made rugs or take a metal hanger and cut it the length you want and bend it or curve and sand the edges down just some ideas.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I have s few of those horse shoe shaped holders that I inherited from my Aunt Angie. I haven't used them ,have to give then a try. I have a habit of breaking my small bamboo DPNS.I save them to slip a few stitches on.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

funkyknitter said:


> My mother used to make her own stitch holders from a wire coat hanger. ( I know, how frugal) If you wanted to try this , just get a heavy duty cutter from the toolbox and cut the coat hanger and bend it into the shape you want.
> The only problem is the ends of the wire coat hanger are a bit sharp. Maybe a husband or guy with a toolbox could help with this project .
> 
> I think you could just bend a metal stitch holder into a curve if you don't want to make hillbilly stitch holders out of a coat hanger.


Hillbillies and ********, I have observed, are very innovative problems solvers. :lol: Former city girls like me admire there ability to make/design something that works better, lasts longer, and more economical than anything on the market. Got to love them :thumbup:


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Gypsycream, you may not consider yourself "up there" just yet, but I say anyone who can do the bears that you design and knit (especially with the difficult to use eyelash yarns) is ready for anything! You can knit anything you want, because you have the gumption (know-how, and are fearless)to knit outside the box! I admire your bears!
> 
> Nancy


I do to :thumbup: ((((((O)))))


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> pfarley4106 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.
> ...


I have the same stitch holder. It works great. I don't know why someone changed the design. I have a couple of the other ones and they are useless.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


You are so right! A nice little round one would be so helpful. Like others, I usually use waste yarn as it doesn't stretch out my stitches so much like the stitch holders do.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I use a plastic stitch holder all the time. The stitches stay on and the caps are easy to remove. You can find one at:
http://www.joann.com/clover-double-ended-stitch-holder-medium-2pk/zprd_10623650a/


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

You could use two small double pointed needles with those stopper things placed at both ends. Creates a break in the middle that way. I actully knit with them like that using a stopper at the end. I frequently use one of my small DP needles with a stopper to knit with a lot. 

Also armature wire is quite flexible and strong. Cut a length to your specs (any scissor can cut it), bend the ends over to form a hook and loop together till you need to work with them, then unhook the ends from each other. Sometimes I'll even use a shoe lace.

Also I believe (haven't tried it) that the stitch holders can bend, at least it feels like it can. Bend them forwards instead of backwards. Or just reshape the thing entirely. 
Dusty


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

you could use 2 stitch holders


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> I often use a scrap piece of yarn to hold stitches. I agree the cable of a circular needle is also a good idea. jinx


I use a piece of yarn too - pulls and distorts less on the stitches


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> YOu can buy them at most craft stores. Happy knitting Linda


I love your hat. Can you tell me where I can purchase the pattern?
V


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


Take your stitch holder and slow and gently bent it into shape. done this to the ones I have. Works great.


----------



## bopgirl8 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Do you mean this type of stitch holder? Or this type of cable needle?


i have the top ones, and the bottom ones are cable stitch holders arent they


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


Seen flex keychain: pc. of wire--ends screw tog.

Copy yours in a softer wire & bend to your needs?


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


get a double pointed needle and bend it. This is how I made my stitch holdr.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a different color yarn and it is very easy to pick up the stitches.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I use a large saftey pin, I do have curved stitch holders, I am also known to use scrap yarn if its for small areas. They do make curved stitch holders.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Urith said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


I have both and much prefer the one that looks like a U stitches never fall off, but only when it's a few like for cables.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I straightened out a plastic coated paper clip yesterday then took my nail clippers and cut it in half and the folded one over a small needle and I am using it for my socks that I only need to put 1 teeny tiny stitch on a cable needle.. I think it would work as a marker too because you could cross the ends to secure it.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I use a shorter circular needle, and if I'm concerned about it ddropping stitches off while I work, I use point protectors. However, quite often I simply use a contrasting yarn.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

What a great idea to use pipe cleaners for holding stitches.I have a box of them that I bought for making
a number of projects.You can cut them into pieces and twist for marking rows and stitch counts.


----------



## georgie23 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, There are some out there. I have ones that close like a safety pin and I have some plastic ones that are pointed on either end and have a small square in the middle. Think I got them for cables. georgie


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I went to the Columbus Ohio knit convention and one of my teachers told us that she had gotten rid of her stitch holders and now only uses yarn to hold her stiches.She didn't like the weight of those holders on her stitches.Makes sense to me.I'm going to try to remember this.


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

I am not sure if this style would be helpful to you
http://itsalljuststring.com/yarn-notions-90/all-yarn-notions-91/jumbo-cable-stitch-holder-103356124.html

But I have been known to use a thin bangle bracelet with a curve was desirable.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

I bent a regular stitch holder into a circle, making sure the end catches on the little hook and has worked well for many years.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I like to use one of the short cords from my interchangeable, just put on the needle and knit the stitches then change the tips to end caps for holding, later when you need the stitches you just put your needle back on and knit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> pfarley4106 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.
> ...


Createfor Less.com sells a cable needle shaped like a "J" It will hold a small amount of sts and hang down nicely. For a larger amounts of sts, I just use scrap yarn/thread or the cable from my interchangeables. I have been known to use a bobby pin or a toothpick in a pinch


----------



## DianneG (Mar 13, 2012)

Had the same problem, I used a "extra" dpn and bent it in half, works great


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

I have one of those also-I love it!


taznwinston said:


> pfarley4106 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Do you mean this type of stitch holder? Or this type of cable needle?


I think that they are cable needles. I have several packages. I keep losing them or misplacing them, and I love doing cables. I also sometimes lose them in a project bag. A lot of people call them j hooks. I like them for cables better than the straight ones with a little bend in the middle.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


I actually have a couple of curved stitch holders. They are aluminum and old, so they are probably Boye brand from walmart. I don't remember.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


Yeap, and I bent mine....
Wicked Mama


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> sometimes I use a spare circular needle as a stitch holder


Funny, I always do and they work great. You just have to have lots of extra circular needles. I have collected many sets over the years.


----------



## brotherladies (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds like many people use a spare circular needle, or ignore functional fixedness (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Functional_fixedness) & use anything that will work (pipe cleaners, scrap yarn, safety pins, wire hangers, cable needles, etc! Brilliant!).

HOWEVER, I smell a prototype in the works...


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Available here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Buy-any-2-curved-metal-stitch-holders-listed-sizes-just-99p-/320931569663


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have one of those needles about 4",mine is plastic and was given away with my knitting magazine some while ago....very useful for cables....worth looking around for one. Happy knitting


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

purchase a set of double pointed needles and bend one; usually bends with one side longer than the other. Works llike a charm. I didn't figure this out, but bought one like this, lost it, and could never find one so I made my own.


----------



## josie53 (Dec 19, 2011)

i use a piece of yarn


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I use what I have handy that will work.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I like to use one of the short cords from my interchangeable, just put on the needle and knit the stitches then change the tips to end caps for holding, later when you need the stitches you just put your needle back on and knit.


Brilliant! Why didnt I think of that!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Found several places online--Amazon has a variety, and Susan Bates shows both types, w/link to "find a retailer," although that may not tell you who has which type . . . . Also found some at Jimmy Beans Wool (http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Clover/CableStitchHolders.asp?specPCVID=149), which I'd never seen before. The hook has a little "crook" in it. They also list links for "similar" items (other brands). I agree--those straight ones just aren't all that easy to work with.


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi i use an old fashioned nappy pin it does not hold so many stitches but it works for small items.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

pfarley4106-On occasion, Joann's has knitting tools in the little bins they put out to hold inexpensive sewing/crafting tools. I have found generic wood circular needles for just a couple of dollars. Don't know what possesed me to buy them as they are pretty cheaply made but I got a variety of needle sizes, most are 24". I discovered they do make great stitch holders, especially when I use a double point protector which "closes" them into a circle. The plastic cables are pretty flexible so they work well on all shapes of knitting projects. Just keep your eyes open for the cheapest circular needles you can find, buy a few different sizes, and there you go (if you don't have double point protectors, you can rubberband or paper clip the ends together). Denise


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

i have 2 like that had them since the 1960's i think mine are by Boyle i assumed they still made them. my mother used a dp needle and was always dropping and picking up a stitches when she did cables . wal mart has boyle items they might have them havent looked for one as i have 2 one is larger than the other as i made one sweater with bulky yarn so i got a larger one ever so long ago well 1966--70's back then there were yarn stores now they are few and far between to none where i live in the adirondack park of ny .


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

ju-68.hy said:


> To put sttiches on to a spare needles while knitting the one side of a V or round neck, I use a long safety pin used especially for this purpose. They should have them in the haberdashery shops, and craft shops. Try it, and you will be surprised how much easier it is, as the stitches don't drop off as the safety pain is closed. Good-luck.
> 
> June.


Yes, I have several like that. Mine are actually stitch holders but they are just like safety pins but without the coil at one end.
Di


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I too use a short circular needle to hold stitches. Works great.


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, I am delighted to be a part of this forum it has been truly educational and fun. I have stitch holder, that came in knit kit, (inherited from my Aunt) that has a short dpn with short cable that is joined to the needle with what looks like point protectors. Holds my stiches safely and easy to knit off.

Nancy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> YOu can buy them at most craft stores. Happy knitting Linda


Your hat is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## TankusB (Mar 2, 2011)

I use the type of stitch holder that closes. Usually used for holding the stitches at the neckline until you finish the side pieces. It works for me.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> I too use a short circular needle to hold stitches. Works great.


Yes, it does. Especially if you need to hold a large number of stitches.
Di
PS, where's Bobcaygeon? It looks lovely.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sometimes I use a spare circular needle as a stitch holder


Yes that is what I do and generally a short cable. Plus if they are the interchangeable kind, you can put a safety pin through the hole used for tightening. That way the stitches will not slip off the needle.


----------



## robopa (May 17, 2011)

When I am faced with this conundrum I get out my YARN NEEDLE, Attach an 8 - 10 inch piece of scrap yard to it then take the number of stitches I need to hold off the needle as I pull the yarn through the loops. You can tie a LOOSE knot in the "yarn string holder" if you wish. When ready to use the loops on hold simply pick them back up with your needle, discard the "yarn stitch holder" and proceed like the wind.


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

The way to become a millionaire is to find a need and fill it.
Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Betty2012 said:


> Found several places online--Amazon has a variety, and Susan Bates shows both types, w/link to "find a retailer," although that may not tell you who has which type . . . . Also found some at Jimmy Beans Wool (http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Clover/CableStitchHolders.asp?specPCVID=149), which I'd never seen before. The hook has a little "crook" in it. They also list links for "similar" items (other brands). I agree--those straight ones just aren't all that easy to work with.


Those are cable stitch holders and when I've tried to use them before they were either not long enough or the stitches slipped off with the rows and rows of knitted needed on the active stitches.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


To tell you the truth, I hate them too, but rather than simply slipping them onto a piece of waste yarn, since I find it harder to pick the stitches back up, I use a piece of waste cotton yarn in the same weight as the working yarn and single crochet the stitches to be held off the needle with it. I have found that this holds the size of the stitches open enough to pick them back up easily and lets me work without the (*&$#(&$(#& stitch holder in the way. On sleeves in a circular garment I also will graft the underarm seam as soon as I have the sleeve joined, too.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

You used to be able to buy a large plastic safety pin stitch holder, that the stitches were safe on, as it did up, weighed nothing


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Amysue said:


> You used to be able to buy a large plastic safety pin stitch holder, that the stitches were safe on, as it did up, weighed nothing


Amysue,

Those are still around. The problem with them is that if you are working beyond them, say for a sleeve opening, or working both sides of shoulders or necklines, they are awkward to work around. It's the build a better mousetrap business here.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the Info Mousepotato, I must admit I try to stay away from large things and stick to baby outfits.so I never need the stitch holder, I just remember them from the olden days lol...


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Amazon.com has a surprising amount of knitting tools. I just typed in stitch holder and saw some types that I had never seen before. I have also found wool and knitting books. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

I have made my own stitch holders by bending lenghths of wire hanger to my own specs.


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

I have made my own stitch holders by bending lenghths of wire hanger to my own specs.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sometimes I use a spare circular needle as a stitch holder


Same here. Those 15" circulars are perfect and you can pick up the stitches from either side without having to transfer them to another needle.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Why not just put your stitches that you need to hold for whatever reason on a contrasting piece of yarn and tie the ends together? Then you can just rethread your needle through the loops when you need to. If you have an interchangeable set of cables, you can do this same thing, but with an extra cable that is not in use. Then when you need the stitches that you set aside, you just unscrew the needle tip from the existing cable and tighten it on the cable that you used as a holder and keep on going. I have a couple of the straight stitch holders that look sort of like a safety pin and ever since I discovered the 2 things I mentioned above, the other stitch holder is taking up space in my knitting box.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I use the stitch holder that you can work from either end.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I have rounded stitche holder that close like a safety pin, but I prefer using yarn or thread, then when I'm ready to knit them I transfer them to a knitting needle. The stiffness of the metal stitch holder makes it difficult to knit near them.



pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I always use a cable of my harmony set as a stitch holder. When I put the end stops on, they naturally curl down. Great tool!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

pocono.carol said:


> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > My mother used to make her own stitch holders from a wire coat hanger. ( I know, how frugal) If you wanted to try this , just get a heavy duty cutter from the toolbox and cut the coat hanger and bend it into the shape you want.
> ...


Thanks Carol! I am one of those people who has had to come up with my own solutions many times due to lack of money. I made my own wire coat hanger stitch holders 40 years ago. It just seemed like part of the creative process to me. The ability to make what you need seems to be rarer these days.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i have all types of stich holders but the one i like best r the ones my DH made of of baling wire,more fexable than a coat hanger an i also use old "cotton sack" pins love old things and always find a way to use them,for point procters i use ear plugs from the dollar store get 8 or10 in a package if i lose one just get some more,i started using ear plugs when my guys left them in their pockets work great


----------



## Lovelee (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree! I have used a length of yarn, and have a large "safety pin" stitch holder I bought years ago - but a proper curved one would be great!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> pocono.carol said:
> 
> 
> > funkyknitter said:
> ...


 :thumbup: Good for you. Many times we can solve our problems by just using something we already have instead of hopping into our cars, burning unnecessary fuel, then shopping for something new and picking up a "few other things" we really didn't need. Since I have retired there has to be something I need really badly, even groceries, before I am motivated to get into that car when I could stay home and knit.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> ruth Roxanne said:
> 
> 
> > pocono.carol said:
> ...


I so admire people that are able to see a problem and format a solution with common household items. My DH is able to do things like that without thinking twice. Someday I too may be a '*******.'

Carol - ******* wanna be.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> :


Thanks Carol! I am one of those people who has had to come up with my own solutions many times due to lack of money. I made my own wire coat hanger stitch holders 40 years ago. It just seemed like part of the creative process to me. The ability to make what you need seems to be rarer these days.[/quote]

:thumbup: Good for you. Many times we can solve our problems by just using something we already have instead of hopping into our cars, burning unnecessary fuel, then shopping for something new and picking up a "few other things" we really didn't need. Since I have retired there has to be something I need really badly, even groceries, before I am motivated to get into that car when I could stay home and knit.[/quote]

:thumbup: I agree with you! Why waste time and money - at least most of the time- sometimes I do need to get out and make sure there is still a world out there!  :lol:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


 :thumbup: Good for you. Many times we can solve our problems by just using something we already have instead of hopping into our cars, burning unnecessary fuel, then shopping for something new and picking up a "few other things" we really didn't need. Since I have retired there has to be something I need really badly, even groceries, before I am motivated to get into that car when I could stay home and knit.[/quote]

:thumbup: I agree with you! Why waste time and money - at least most of the time- sometimes I do need to get out and make sure there is still a world out there!  :lol:[/quote]

i noticed when staying in the U.S, Americans never seem to walk far or use public transport much as we do in the U.K,mind you we get free bus passes for the over 60's ,perhaps shops are too far away,we get free delivery from most super markets if we spend more than £25,


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > ruth Roxanne said:
> ...


*******?? I certainly don't want or ever intend to be called such a name.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I use the twist ties I get from grocery store.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sometimes I use a spare circular needle as a stitch holder


I nearly always do that ..doing it on a project right now...knitting a sweater jacket from the neck down and then put both sleeves on a circular and will knit both at the same time...


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

don't see why you could not get the longest stitch holders and bend them around makeing them round sorta...just a thought..


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/video_4976525_advanced-knitting-cable-stitches-cable.html


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

if you do please let me know i have the same trouble!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I've used yarn and a circular needle too. I bet it would be very easy to make a circular stitch holder...maybe someone is working on it as we speak!

Momma Osa


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.


Maybe I am not getting this...but I use a J shaped cable holder from way back as a stitch holder, for this reason. Surely they are still making them. I have 3..all metal!
Doesn't anyone else have these?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a little late on this but I own several cable needles with a curve in the middle and straight ends, plus several that are u shaped with one end shorter than the other. You should be able to get them almost any place that sells knitting accessories.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> pocono.carol said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Where I live you usually can't find the simplest useful thing so you have to be a bit inventive. We bought an elderly neighbour one of those handsfree can openers because all she had was an ancient butterfly one. She thought our gift was magic because they haven't yet found their way to our part of mainland Europe.
Why is a ******* called a *******?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

The term ******* is from all the people who worked in fields and such and were sunburned, often the redness stays. Blue collar is somewhat the same, it comes from wearing a blue, probably chambray shirt to work in as part of a uniform.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > pocono.carol said:
> ...


Here is Wikipedia's definition: "******* is a historically derogatory slang term used in reference to poor, uneducated white farmers, especially from the southern United States.[1][2] It is similar in meaning to cracker (especially regarding Georgia and Florida), hillbilly (especially regarding Appalachia and the Ozarks),[3] and white trash (but without the last term's suggestions of immorality).[4][5][6]

In recent decades, the term has expanded its meaning to refer to bigoted, loutish reactionaries who are opposed to modern ways,[7] and has often been used to attack Southern conservatives and racists.[8] At the same time, some Southern whites have reclaimed the word, using it with pride and defiance as a self-identifier.[9]"


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> pfarley4106 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who occasionally wishes the stitch holder was curved? There are times that a straight stitch holder makes the first few rows on the remaining stitches difficult. I wish I knew how to create this little tool.
> ...


I have one of those...


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Urith said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > pfarley4106 said:
> ...


Do they still make stitch holders that look like huge safety pins? I have a couple that are probably 4-5 ins. long and can take a lot of stitched. It's easy to take the stitches off too, because you use the straight part of the "safety pin."
Billie


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Billie B said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston said:
> ...


Yes they still sell them.


----------



## God's Broad (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you tried using a cable needle to old the stitches for the first few rows?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Urith said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


It's call a "J" hook cable needle. I found it on "CreateForLess" at a reasonable cost. :thumbup:


----------



## georgie23 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am late on this one but I have ones like someone else described. They are U shaped with one end longer then the other. I've had these since the sixties. I haven't seen any like them recently. I don't like the newest type of straight cable needles as my stitches tend to fall off so I 've gone back to these old ones.


----------

